# Sky Panels



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

A client is asking about these http://www.theskyfactory.com/portfolio/. Has anyone put them in? This site sells the lens _and_ a fixture, are there alternatives that anyone has experience with? I'm also interested in the amount of useful light that makes it through, as these would be for an office setting.

View attachment 18624


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I have installed a few. Wall mounted, 24 volt. They have high color rendering leds inside to mimic sunlight. 
Flip the spring loaded picture frames open and screw through the back to mount them.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> I have installed a few. Wall mounted, 24 volt. They have high color rendering leds inside to mimic sunlight.
> Flip the spring loaded picture frames open and screw through the back to mount them.


The ones I am being asked to find are to be mounted under T5 troffers, though the LEDs are also offered by the maker I posted.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

look cool, but from what I've seen, pretty overpriced


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

My chiropractor has one in each room! Looks cool


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> look cool, but from what I've seen, pretty overpriced


 
No kidding. The link I posted qouted the client ~ $125/sq. ft. ! Thats $1000 / 2x4!


----------

